# Extwistle Hall, Burnley - September 2017



## UrbexWithJoanne (Oct 19, 2017)

Hello,

I've recently started doing videos of my explores. Hope you like it!

Extwistle Hall is a derelict manor house on the outskirts of Burnley. It was recently on the market for a cool £500k, but I don't think anyone could afford to take on the project, so it stands, slowly crumbling.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Oct 19, 2017)

Not a bad vid that & certainly better than I could do!


----------



## UrbexWithJoanne (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you. I have a better camera now too, so hopefully they will only get better. This was a little longer than I wanted, but there was more to explore than usual


----------



## krela (Oct 19, 2017)

I like that! Could I ask you a favour, could you include at least one photo in your reports in the future, it would really help me out, even if it's a screencap or title shot from the video?


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2017)

Nice video. I like that you've done a running commentary along with the video shots. That barn looks in better condition compared with the main house.


----------



## UrbexWithJoanne (Oct 27, 2017)

krela said:


> I like that! Could I ask you a favour, could you include at least one photo in your reports in the future, it would really help me out, even if it's a screencap or title shot from the video?



Sure. Thanks for actually telling me what is required. I've been trying to post on another exploring forum and they just delete my posts and don't tell me!


----------



## UrbexWithJoanne (Oct 27, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice video. I like that you've done a running commentary along with the video shots. That barn looks in better condition compared with the main house.



Thanks. My latest video doesn't have my voice over, just subtitles, but I've had a couple of people say they prefer the voice, so might re-do it.


----------



## smiler (Oct 27, 2017)

You shot a good video, a voice over and a few stills. Would be good, I enjoyed it and look forward to your next post, Stay Safe


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice video - sadly many come no where near your standard. Still images force the taker to think about what they are recording, even if they do not realise it at the time. Video ranges from the brilliant to useless rubbish and this is why, when I was interpreting both still and moving images for the legal system, I always preferred still images to cine or video - even when the stills were not the best. I suppose in the modern world a video and a few nice stills would do the trick; your still image is very striking, and tells a lot about the construction of this building.


----------



## Malenis (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't usually bother watching videos but glad I did.....thanks for sharing, I enjoyed it


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

I first thought because of your naming, oh no not yet another selfy stick ego obsessed youtube vid thats all about me and not about the place...but I don't have a problem admitting when I'm wrong, well filmed, like the dog too!


----------

